# Penquin Bounce Game



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Just to make another cheap and shameless thread I'm the penquin King I have finally destriyed TKDgirl score.
Thank you all for the confidence to make me overcome my delima.
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Upon further inspection, I see you've been quietly racking up #1 scores in a number of places.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 26, 2006)

lol


----------

